# Good Molle II ACU Digital Camo Backpack for Hunting?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Can anyone make a suggestion on a good hunting backpack? I am wanting something Molle II and in ACU Digital Camo and it has to be big enough to hold everything needed for a full day of hunting. If there was some way to mount my rifle onto it, that would be even better.

I have looked at these military issue ones:

http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_1417wt_1079

And also these aftermarket ones:

https://www.amazon.c...E5DJHKEQ5F&#38;

It's just hard to know anything about these without seeing them in person.

I'd appreciate any thoughts / opinions. I want a good quality pack that I can take out in the field and that will hold a lot of stuff for a day of hunting.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

What terrain are you in that you want an ACU for hunting


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> What terrain are you in that you want an ACU for hunting


Will be desert mainly but some woodland too. I just like the pattern and figured anything with a broken patten would suffice.

I am starting to lean towards this DCU setup though.... seems like a great deal:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FLM1K6/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=aemavm-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B005FLM1K6&adid=08Q1MM7KWF4JVY5ABM4R&


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Two places I buy from regularly....

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ItemListing.aspx?catid=722

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/military-backpacks-bags-tactical-packs.aspx?c=163&s=148


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Two great places to buy from, i would lean more towards the issue backpacks, they might last you longer


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I lean toward the ALICE pack. It is what was used before the molle came out. They make a med. and large. They have an external frame and have lots of storage. they can be had in camo. too. I would stay away form the ones with one shoulder strap due to all of the load being on one side and getting tired and sour if you get or have a bum shoulder. It is the kind I used in the past and I guess not wanting to change. I have a German made winter camo and it works pretty good too. I watch e-bay and sportsmans guide most of the time. For packing big moose quaters I use a external frame and a bag on it.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the ones blackhawk makes. I've used them on deployments and never had an issue. I also use them for hunting and day hikes


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I purchased one of these from Natchez about 6 months ago. At the time they were on sale for $49.00. It is by far the highest quality pack I have ever owned. You could drag this sucker down the road to your stands and still have it last a lifetime. LOL

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=EYAIIIMS&src=tpMfg


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am on my 3rd pack now. The first two were GI stuff like I posted about above. In the end... well, it was "GI Stuff". So I set out to find something that was comfortable and of decent quality, and I went with yet another 5.11 Tactical product. Can't say enough good things about these guys. I went with the Rush 72:

5.11 Rush 72 Back Pack

(I went with Flat Dark Earth)

I used it on my last hunting trip with sos1inmesa and youngdon and it was good enough for a full day of hunting... carrying both my gear, and all of theirs too.
















Really though.... this is one fine pack. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------

